#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Visa extension in Cambodia (Q).

## tomx2

Hi

I will be returning to Phnom Penh in August. I normally stay 1 month getting a Thai Tourist Visa + some relaxation.
This year, I want to extend my time in Phnom Penh to 7 weeks before returning to Thailand.
Does anybody know where I can get an extension on my 4 week visa stay in Cambodia? Should it be done 1 week before my 1 month visa expires?
I will be staying at the Flamingo Hotel ST 51(not far from Pontoon disco) in Phnom Penh.

Thanks.

----------


## ENT

Get an 'ordinary' (business visa) on arrival, gives you one month and extendable for up to a year.

Tourist visa get one month only with no extension.

----------

